

Microsoft Edge uses a hollow gray lock for Domain Validated SSL - nailer
https://certsimple.com/blog/dv-ssl-in-microsoft-edge

======
nailer
Author here. This is an update on a previous article, for the final Edge
build. Let me know if you have any questions or want me to run other tests.

